# Backing Tracks



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I found a link to this site that has a lot of free backing tracks on another forum: http://www.guitarbt.com/index.php?page=dl_list

Anybody know of other good sites with free backing tracks?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitarBT sucks IMO... they're always slow and their site always goes down. 

I usually get mine here if I don't already have the one I want.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Guitar BT has been pretty stable for the last year. Downloads are very quick with the mirror links.

That said, Guitar chaos is very well organized. 

This one is well organized as well, http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/

If you like the blues this is fun stuff to jam to, http://www.bluesblast.com/


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What exactly do you need to make your own back trax?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I use EZDrummer (+ their add-on kits) for drums and Broomstick Bass for bass. For tunes written by others I cheat, just download a Guitar Pro tab, export drums as MIDI, export bass as MIDI, import them using those plug-ins, choose the kits/bass tone, export as MP3, done. Record the rhythm, record the lead, song's finished.

For your own it's a bit more complicated but all you've gotta' do is read some tutorials to figure out how to do what you want in the app you're using. Like I use those plug-ins with Fruity Loops... Google "Fruity Loops Tutorials" and you'll get a ton of free info.


----------

